# Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka Verse



## rajin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Action,  Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy, Romance, Seinen *

it also has HAREM I GUESS : light novel and harem goes together


The huge labyrinth city, Orario, is the gateway to the huge underground maze commonly known as the ?Dungeon?. Its strange name causes excitement, a place to gain honor, and maybe even a romance with a pretty girl. A place where people hold their breath, hoping to gain all they wish for, a place where a solitary young man meets a little "god".

"Alright, Bell-kun, follow me! It's time for the "Familiar" initiation rite to happen!"
"Yes! I'm going to get stronger!"

The fated meeting of a boy who wants to become an adventurer, and the failed god who doesn't even have a single follower.

This boy's journey as written by the goddess, "Family's Legend" (Familiar's Myth)

20 chapters have been Scanlated so far : latest chapter is 29
*
Chapter 118

Chapter 118*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2015)

I made a thread for the Light Novel 

There is also a manga for Ais Wallenstein that is taking place concurrently to the adventures Bell is having and they end up intertwining throughout both the series.

*Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria*





			
				Mangaupdates said:
			
		

> This is a side story adaptation of Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka (LN). It covers the story of one of the strongest 1st class adventurer <Sword Princess> Ais Wallenstein and her desire to reach even greater heights with her friends in <Loki Familia>.



Chapter 118


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 5, 2015)

Started this 3 days ago and is on chapter two....so far so good. Apparently there is a anime for this on the way to.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2015)

As for the manga of both series I find them highly enjoyable. The art is solid and they both do a good job capturing the overall tone and atmosphere of the series. The only real flaw for the core Danmachi manga to me is the pacing, but I'm suspecting that has a lot more to do with Oomori's style of writing not necessarily translating over well to the manga's format but I'm not too sure. The chapters really aren't that long so I suspect they've been told to keep the page count down so they keep distance from the novels.

The pacing for Sword Oratoria seems fine but since I haven't read the respective novel for it I can't really tell. It has twice the pages the core manga does so I suspect that is probably why.


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2015)

Manga is published online and i actually liked its art more : it also has 1 spinoff and 2 4-koma going on : as usual quite long names . i have put it into my reading list after shield bro .

4-KOMA
Chapter 118
Chapter 118

SPINOFF SWORD ORATORIA
Chapter 118
Chapter 118


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

Chapters 21-27 are out now but only speed scans for those who don't want to wait.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

This is really good and this is how you do main character hype the right way. Problem though is there are to many women to go around for the main......sounds good, but in the end you know he has to choose one...... I like them all. His power is good too and has a lot of room for growth.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> This is really good and this is how you do main character hype the right way. Problem though is there are to many women to go around for the main......sounds good, but in the end you know he has to choose one...... I like them all. His power is good too and has a lot of room for growth.



Yeah, one of the many things Omori manages to do well in this series is make all the girls in question be their own vibrant characters and not typical cookie cutter stereotypes. He manages to really write Bell in a satisfying manner in terms of the various curve balls that get sent his way in-and-out of the dungeon. His growth as a character and a fighter is really fun to follow.

Funny thing is Bell isn't really self-aware about his current prospects with the girls. He is still traumatized over being weak compared to first-class adventures that he has overlooked the fact his female friends and acquaintances have been increasing at a rapid pace.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 27, 2015)

28 out too.so many chaps.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Yeah, one of the many things Omori manages to do well in this series is make all the girls in question be their own vibrant characters and not typical cookie cutter stereotypes. He manages to really write Bell in a satisfying manner in terms of the various curve balls that get sent his way in-and-out of the dungeon. His growth as a character and a fighter is really fun to follow.
> 
> Funny thing is Bell isn't really self-aware about his current prospects with the girls. He is still traumatized over being weak compared to first-class adventures that he has overlooked the fact his female friends and acquaintances have been increasing at a rapid pace.



Well said. Another thing I need to say is that there needs to be more information on the dungeons themselves. Bell just goes in and then comes out, I want to see more.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Well said. Another thing I need to say is that there needs to be more information on the dungeons themselves. Bell just goes in and then comes out, I want to see more.



We normally get information about the dungeon from Eina and the other characters because they have more experience with it. Bell himself hasn't even been in Orario for more than a month so he is still lacking in information about some of the finer details. Once he gets a bit deeper is when I think more information starts coming to light as far as the monsters and floors go.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 27, 2015)

Been reading the LN too, too bad the trans got DCMA'd a few days ago.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Been reading the LN too, too bad the trans got DCMA'd a few days ago.



The Light Novel is my shit. I'm going to fan boy hard core when volume 7 drops in April and the anime debuts. 

Yeah, Yen Press is pulling out all the stops because they will finally be caught up to the online translations (volume 4) in December of this year and don't want the fan translations to hurt the sales.

I'm sure the fandom will find a way around it. First thing they need to do is probably stop relying on Word Press. Yen Press quite clearly has that site marked and keeping tabs on everyone who is translating their series including Danmachi. 



Rax said:


> I'm gonna read this on Sunday :33



You will likely really enjoy this one.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> 28 out too.so many chaps.



I somehow missed this. Lili got her karma for what she did to Bell but since the kid is naive and has a heart of gold here he is to save the fucking day like the hero he wishes to be. Never leave a harem member behind.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 27, 2015)

Honestly i would've preferred more if Lili knew what Bell's actually doing before her 

*Spoiler*: __ 



betrayal.
Makes it more tragic. 
Also, lily shouldn't have given the key to her savings.
Anyways, fuckers get what they deserved next volume anyways.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2015)

damn it i want to read more


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 28, 2015)

Surprised the manga didn't have a thread until now... At any rate, I need to pick it up again. I think I kinda stopped when it was at Chapter 9 or something. Seems like I'll have a nice amount of chapters to read.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2015)

Chapter 29 is out.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Honestly i would've preferred more if Lili knew what Bell's actually doing before her
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If she actually knew what he was doing she probably wouldn't have pulled that stunt but she needed the trauma and drama in order to properly get beyond this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh boy do they ever.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2015)

Just smashed through this series in an hour or two, loved every second of it.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 28, 2015)

Eina is best girl.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> Eina is best girl.



How can you choose just one?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2015)

Chapter 30 speed scan is out now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2015)

gotta get into this ....now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 1, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Chapter 29 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, i meant the part where

*Spoiler*: __ 



she was ambushed.
The fucker saying something along the lines of "couldn't catch you because of the boy being wary." , "he's been protecting you for the last few days." or something would suffice.
Makes her feel more miserable for betraying bell that way.


----------



## Rax (Mar 1, 2015)

Reading chapter 1 now 

Sword Princess Ais girl is so cute


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm just interested in the Sword Princess


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Actually, i meant the part where
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh I see what you are saying.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, she still has more misery coming her way so it isn't like she has stopped having bad karma come her way just yet. 






Rax said:


> Sword Princess Ais girl is so cute



Ais Wallenstein is my favorite girl.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Rax said:


> Of all fiction or the series?



The series although as her side-story continues and she has more actions in the main story she could be a contender for all fiction.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 3, 2015)

anyone read the 4koma yet?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

You mean the one that follows Hestia's adventures while Bell is out adventuring? Yeah, I have and I love when Loki comes to bother her and how she dragged Eina and Miach to the dungeon with her to find Bell.


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

There's a main series?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 3, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Oh I see what you are saying.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How is she an already favorite and we don't have anything on her or what her personality is like. Have you read the light novel?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Rax said:


> There's a main series?



The main series is the one that follows Bell Cranel- *Dan Machi* 
The side story following Ais Wallenstein and Loki Familia and is running at the same time as what is going on in Dan Machi - *Sword Oratoria*
The 4Koma that follows what Hestia is doing while Bell is adventuring - *Days of Godess*

The first two are active novels and the manga versions we are reading are adapted from those. The 4Koma is its own light hearted spin-off.



Punk Zebra said:


> How is she an already favorite and we don't have anything on her or what her personality is like. Have you read the light novel?



I've read the light novel of the main series up to the beginning of volume 5 (that is all that is translated so far) and read the spoilers for the novels of her side story (which has 3 volumes so far). There is a manga adapting her side story I linked in the 2nd post of this thread.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 3, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> The main series is the one that follows Bell Cranel- *Dan Machi*
> The side story following Ais Wallenstein and Loki Familia and is running at the same time as what is going on in Dan Machi - *Sword Oratoria*
> The 4Koma that follows what Hestia is doing while Bell is adventuring - *Days of Godess*
> 
> ...



Since reading the light novels then, your opinion on Wallenstein is based off the novels instead of the manga?


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

Fucking

Ais is really cute


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 3, 2015)

Rax said:


> Fucking
> 
> Ais is really cute



At some point all the girls in this manga will be a part of Bells harem.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Rax said:


> So this is a side series manga?
> 
> Or Ais is a side story character?



The manga/LN following Bell is the main series. Ais' novel/manga is the side series.

As far as the DanMachi-verse goes Ais would probably be the 2nd main character or deuteragonist.



Punk Zebra said:


> Since reading the light novels then, your opinion on Wallenstein is based off the novels instead of the manga?



The sequence of events would be:

1. I was interested in her from the start of the main manga but didn't know much about her because the pace has been slower.

2. The Sword Oratoria manga is from her perspective and that is probably where I was really won over and she became my favorite.

3. Reading further into the DanMachi core novels is where she put a safe amount of distance between herself and everyone else for me.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








i love those 4komas


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 3, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> The manga/LN following Bell is the main series. Ais' novel/manga is the side series.
> 
> As far as the DanMachi-verse goes Ais would probably be the 2nd main character or deuteragonist.
> 
> ...



Then is it safe to say that the manga version of her will be different?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my favorite one because normally Hestia is on guard against Eina but because of Lili she found an ally that shares her cause. 



Punk Zebra said:


> Then is it safe to say that the manga version of her will be different?



Not drastically so. It is more about finally seeing what goes on in her head and how her exchanges with Bell are perceived on her end. At the end of the day she is still the same character.


----------



## rajin (Mar 19, 2015)

*31 RAW
I fucking knew it*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally getting some of my favorite Bell x Aizu moments in the manga. Lap pillow was amazing but getting the more consistent interactions between them now is great too.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 25, 2015)

_cooking spinoff?_


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2015)

*Here is Colour Double pages joined  

Chapter 166*

SPINOFF DOGEZA : 08 to 14 updated

Chapter 166
Chapter 166
Chapter 166
Chapter 166
Chapter 166
Chapter 166


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 12, 2015)

*Ch. 31* Latest chapter.

Nice chapter. Good to see Bell stop running from Ais.......... damn shes fast.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm half way from catching up, and damn I still find it funny on how it took Hestia to finally give Bell his new weapon  I'd say I prefer the manga (gonna read its LN soon) than its adaptation 'cause the animu's quite fast-paced, or maybe it's just me~


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 13, 2015)

Jirou said:


> I'm half way from catching up, and damn I still find it funny on how it took Hestia to finally give Bell his new weapon * I'd say I prefer the manga (gonna read its LN soon) than its adaptation 'cause the animu's quite fast-paced, or maybe it's just me*~



No you are right, you are not the only one to notice that. I noticed that from the first episode that the pace is going so fast and things are being left out.  I'm starting to get a little turned-off by it honestly, nothing beats the manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2015)

Ouch, thos last words had to hurt


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2015)

Funny that Aizu is such an air head but so perceptive when it comes to combat-related things. She hit it right on the mark just from sparring with Bell. Well, he should get some massive growth from this before Aizu leaves for her expedition with the Loki Familia.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 14, 2015)

But the fact that the chapter's too short just made me sad. I even thought it was just an extra chapter in the end. I was so focused into reading and when I finally reached the last page, I just literally went "That's it?"  But it was nice to see that Aizu and Bell finally had some conversation without him running away from her.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2015)

Jirou said:


> But the fact that the chapter's too short just made me sad. I even thought it was just an extra chapter in the end. I was so focused into reading and when I finally reached the last page, I just literally went "That's it?"  But it was nice to see that Aizu and Bell finally had some conversation without him running away from her.



The manga is in a bi-weekly magazine I think so one chapter ends up being longer (20+ pages) than the other being shorter (15-20 pages). Combine  them together and they are about the size of a standard monthly series, but the stop and break points are a definite flaw of the manga serialization. I wish they just put it in a monthly magazine like they did with Aizu's Sword Oratoria.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 16, 2015)

*Ch. 33* like a sack of potatoes by the same Espada but _unreleased_.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2015)

So sending a minotaur this time

wonder if he will be attacked while Aiaz is hanging out with him. There wouldn?t be much point to that though.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 17, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> So sending a minotaur this time
> 
> wonder if he will be attacked while Aiaz is hanging out with him. There wouldn?t be much point to that though.



She maybe put at a disadvantage, so it could workout.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> *Ch. 33* Chapter 167 on redhawk



Based Ottarl doing work. 

Aizu the spartan trainer. Considering Bell got by until now by avoiding hits and not training endurance this beating has to hurt like hell. 



luffy no haki said:


> So sending a minotaur this time
> 
> wonder if he will be attacked while Aiaz is hanging out with him. There wouldn?t be much point to that though.



The minotaur makes the most sense because that is the monster that traumatized Bell and put the "fear" in his heart so to speak. It is also what Aizu picked up on and called him a coward for.

Ottarl shouldn't know where to find them (though Freya would) so he would have to wait until Bell enters the Dungeon again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> The minotaur makes the most sense because that is the monster that traumatized Bell and put the "fear" in his heart so to speak. It is also what Aizu picked up on and called him a coward for.
> 
> Ottarl shouldn't know where to find them (though Freya would) so he would have to wait until Bell enters the Dungeon again.



I meant it as in there would be no point  to attack with Aiz around though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 17, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Based Ottarl doing work.
> 
> Aizu the spartan trainer. Considering Bell got by until now by avoiding hits and not training endurance this beating has to hurt like hell.
> 
> ...



I agree and because the minotaur is why they met in the first place.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2015)

^Agreed with you there.



luffy no haki said:


> I meant it as in there would be no point  to attack with Aiz around though



Ah I see what you are saying and that does make logical sense. This training period is going to be brief so the window of opportunity will be wide open once it ends and Bell goes back into the dungeon.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2015)

*
*
*
Colour  Cover Page Joined  *


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 1, 2015)

*Ch. 34* 10 hours of what is love


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2015)

just some transition chapter, Lili looked nice tho


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 1, 2015)

Why is Lili so cute.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2015)

That training with Aizu is starting to bear fruit.



Punk Zebra said:


> Why is Lili so cute.



She has a personality that actually matches her size as a hobbit for one. It goes a long way to help boost her cute factor.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 2, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> That training with Aizu is starting to bear fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> She has a personality that actually matches her size as a hobbit for one. It goes a long way to help boost her cute factor.



I agree.

On a another note, can you tell me if Hestia gets anybody else in her familia other than Bell.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2015)

Sword Oratoria 7 is out.

Lefiya got wrecked. 

Definitely looks like more went on during that festival while Bell was busy playing with the Silverback. This definitely has Dionysus written all over it after seeing that warped expression he had on while talking to Loki. 



Punk Zebra said:


> I agree.
> 
> On a another note, can you tell me if Hestia gets anybody else in her familia other than Bell.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Welf and Lili join the Hestia familia in Volume 6 and Mikoto joins for a year in the same volume.

Haruhime (new character) joins the Hestia familia at the end of volume 7.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 3, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Sword Oratoria 7 is out.
> 
> Lefiya got wrecked.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because more people join, does that mean their relationship stay the same?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Because more people join, does that mean their relationship stay the same?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bell's and Hestia's relationship? I think Hestia got a bit less focus in volume 7 because of all the battling, but as far as I know they mostly act the same around each other. The days of poverty are long gone (Hestia still owes money for the knife though) so they probably don't have a few of those close proximity moments due to getting a bigger place.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2015)

Shit, now that monster got her hard.

You think Dionysius let that one in during the commotion? Or he is actually in league with Freya


----------



## rajin (May 6, 2015)

*Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou 35 Raw*
*Mushoku_Tensei*


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 16, 2015)

*Ch. 35*  blue


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Shit, now that monster got her hard.
> 
> You think Dionysius let that one in during the commotion? Or he is actually in league with Freya



Dionysus definitely let that one in during the commotion. By all accounts, Freya wasn't involved with the plant monster. She is exclusively focused on Bell and his growth, she isn't really investing time in any other side quests atm. 



Punk Zebra said:


> *Ch. 35*  blue



Still among my favorite moments when it comes to Bell and Aizu. Based grandpa still has a bit more influence on Bell than Hestia does and for good reason.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 17, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Dionysus definitely let that one in during the commotion. By all accounts, Freya wasn't involved with the plant monster. She is exclusively focused on Bell and his growth, she isn't really investing time in any other side quests atm.
> 
> 
> 
> *Still among my favorite moments when it comes to Bell and Aizu. Based grandpa still has a bit more influence on Bell than Hestia does and for good reason. *



It was nice alright. I can tell that they don't spend a lot of time together in the series, they should adventure together in the higher levels of the dungeon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> It was nice alright. I can tell that they don't spend a lot of time together in the series, they should adventure together in the higher levels of the dungeon.



Bell would die on the middle floors going off of where the manga is at. Aiz is dozens of floors below him as far as what she can handle right now. He'd be too reliant on her by floor 14 and it would probably stunt his growth somewhat.

Also a large chunk of Aizu's familia members (and Loki herself) are kind of clingy so getting them to consent with a Bell+Aizu tandem would be an uphill battle atm.


----------



## rajin (Jun 4, 2015)

*Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou 36 Raw*

*Chap. 87.2*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 19, 2015)

*Ch. 37* Chapter 175!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2015)

Freya's meddling knows no bounds. She couldn't even wait for the Minotaur Ottarl trained and decided to send her flunkies after Bell.  

Aizu being boss as usual and taking on a Monster Rex to get to level 6. 

"You are an adventurer and so you must go on adventures" is still probably one of my favorite lines from this series due to all the various word play Omori uses it for.

I wonder how much of the boss battle they end up covering in the next chapter if at all.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes. Freya can't layoff Bell, but for a villain..... for some reason I don't hate her, I almost want her fuck Bell's shit up bad.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Yes. Freya can't layoff Bell, but for a villain..... for some reason I don't hate her, I almost want her fuck Bell's shit up bad.



Funny thing is Freya does messed up stuff but I still can't outright call her a villain just yet. Once she has an actual body count or does something completely irredeemable it will probably register more for me.


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2015)

*Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou 38 Raw*

*New Chapter is out*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 4, 2015)

*Ch. 38* Chapter 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2015)

Read it and don't really like the manga's design of the Minotaur but I already expected this for the most part. Also seems like they added in some bits to Aizu's conversation with Rivieria and Finn but I'll have to re-read to be sure.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 5, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Read it and *don't really like the manga's design of the Minotaur* but I already expected this for the most part. Also seems like they added in some bits to Aizu's conversation with Rivieria and Finn but I'll have to re-read to be sure.



How did the original design look?


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2015)

*39 RAW

Chapter 178*


----------



## Larcher (Jul 17, 2015)

Finished the anime, will be sure to read the manga at some point too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2015)

Chapter 39 is out.



Punk Zebra said:


> How did the original design look?



This thing looks like the hulk. I want to say it was still muscular but also leaner but that might just be off of the novel description. There isn't an actual image of it before the fight. 



Larcher said:


> Finished the anime, will be sure to read the manga at some point too.



The manga is waaayyyy behind the anime because it skipped a lot of things to reach the end of volume 5. The manga might not get to where the anime left off until 2017.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2015)

Freaking minotaur looks like a horned werewolf instead of an ox


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Freaking minotaur looks like a horned werewolf instead of an ox



Yeah this is my complaint more or less. I feel like I'm looking at a hulking caveman wearing a mask or like you said a horned werewolf rather than what should obviously be a bull/ox/whatever.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> The manga is waaayyyy behind the anime because it skipped a lot of things to reach the end of volume 5. The manga might not get to where the anime left off until 2017.



Well shit. 

I did question the wiki page I was looking at when I saw the date of the manga's release.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Well shit.
> 
> I did question the wiki page I was looking at when I saw the date of the manga's release.



Well the manga and anime are both adapted from the novel. So the wiki may or may not have novel details on it. I don't know I've stayed away from it since it's a mess.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 26, 2015)

Where is 39?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Where is 39?



Somebody already posted it: 39


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2015)

Chapter 40

I hope the manga delivers with this fight. I absolutely loved reading it in the novel and the anime did a fantastic job with most of the scenes although some portions were left out.

Time to become a hero Bell.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Chapter 40
> 
> I hope the manga delivers with this fight. I absolutely loved reading it in the novel and the anime did a fantastic job with most of the scenes although some portions were left out.
> 
> Time to become a hero Bell.



Yeah, it looks badass(minotaur).

It would be nice if Bell could give the minotaur Zoros finishing move Shishi Sonson, that would be so epic.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 7, 2015)

With the current pace it might take him the entire next chapter to stop bitching out and realize he needs a plan. Most likely around his agility and accumulating damage with small hits before attempting a finisher.


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2015)

*41 raw


130.4*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2015)

Chapter 41 is out.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 23, 2015)

Bell! Get your shit together, I don't want you being saved again!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2015)

He's working on it lol. Going by this pacing it will probably take at least one more chapter (maybe two) before he gets a hold of himself.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2015)

Chapter 8
Chapter 9
Chapter 10
Chapter 11
Chapter 12
Chapter 13
Chapter 14

Sword Oratoria has been really good so far too. The next fight is probably going to be just as good if not better than this one with the Minotaur.


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2015)

*At last*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 7, 2015)

*Ch. 42* Link removed


9 pages only.




Dafuq is wrong with Bell! You mean to tell me he gets saved again by Aiz!?!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't stand this MC.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> I can't stand this MC.



Me neither. I can't stand MC's like Bell.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2015)

The Minotaur fucked him up real good. 

Give it one more chapter. Having to read this part of the story in the manga form makes this fight a lot more frustrating to follow as opposed to the other mediums.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2015)

Jet the Villain said:


> The Minotaur fucked him up real good.
> 
> Give it one more chapter. Having to read this part of the story in the manga form makes this fight a lot more frustrating to follow as opposed to the other mediums.



Do you realize that Aiz helped him again even after all that hes been through, like what was all that for? She better sit back or something!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Do you realize that Aiz helped him again even after all that hes been through, like what was all that for? She better sit back or something!



Aiz didn't do anything yet but train him before the fight. She showed up on the scene but this is more a problem of the illustrator/editors deciding to make _that_ point the cliffhanger for the manga when its a fluid scene in the other mediums. No agony and people raging over her not so sudden appearance after he took a big hit from the level 2 super minotaur when Bell is still a level 1. Like I said, you are going to have to wait this out unfortunately. The breaks make this fight less satisfying to follow so re-read it all at once when this part is over.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 15, 2015)

Bell's almost as bad as the MC from Nisekoi. Ferkin worthless


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2015)

*Ch. 43* Link removed

Bells dialogue in the beginning gave me a little hope in his character, I hope he finishes the job alone and goes to the next level.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah that part happens directly after Ais shows up so I was agitated they stopped where they did and caused a two week wait. 

Either way, things are about to get good now. After re-reading the fight in the novel, I do want to see certain parts of it further illustrated.


----------



## rajin (Sep 24, 2015)

*Danmachi Gaiden sword oratoria 16

Chapter 93*


----------



## rajin (Oct 2, 2015)

*44 Raw

this*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 4, 2015)

*Ch. 44* Link removed

Looks like Bell's knife is very effective. What is it he expects to do with the Minotaurs sword and will it be lethal enough to finish him off? I need chapter 45 now!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2015)

Chapter 45 is going to be a two week wait sadly. 

He lost the knife and the baselard so the Minotaur's sword is going to help him since now it is unarmed and he gained a sturdier weapon with a longer reach.


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2015)

*Chapter 206*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 18, 2015)

*Ch. 45* She can outpaced him when she wants to.

Thought it was cool how he defeated the Minotaur and all, but it's defeat should have been more epic. Now, Bell will probably get a massive upgrade.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2015)

They ended up speeding through that battle towards the end. Guess they just want to get on with trying to catch the anime or whatever but the emotions and gravity of that whole fight weren't the same. Still, it was nice to see again since it is one of my favorite fights in the series.

The Minotaur was well above Bell in capability and an opponent he shouldn't have been able to beat. His stats are definitely going through the roof after this fight.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 18, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> They ended up speeding through that battle towards the end. *Guess they just want to get on with trying to catch the anime or whatever but the emotions and gravity of that whole fight weren't the same.* Still, it was nice to see again since it is one of my favorite fights in the series.
> 
> The Minotaur was well above Bell in capability and an opponent he shouldn't have been able to beat. His stats are definitely going through the roof after this fight.



Thats kind of sad.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2015)

Some pretty awesome panels though the anime depicted it better i think, Bell looked more beaten up in the anime what made his victory quite epic and well, the background music also helped.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Thats kind of sad.



It's sad but understandable at this point. I know they are probably deciding on if they want to go with a season 2 or not by the time the next volumes come out next year. If so, the manga is still going to provide more information than the anime did, but it wouldn't surprise me if they cut a few more corners so they aren't _drastically_ behind once next spring rolls around.



luffy no haki said:


> Some pretty awesome panels though the anime depicted it better i think, Bell looked more beaten up in the anime what made his victory quite epic and well, the background music also helped.



Yeah, I don't want to undersell it. Some of these panels did help in terms of visualizing but the anime definitely handled this fight better along with the Loki familia commentary on how Bell was doing against the Minotaur. Plus as you said the background music helped a lot.

Oh well, onto volume 4 content which is really underrated imo.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ch. 46* Chapter 30

Wuhooooo! Way to go Bell-kun!

This was a good chapter and a good close on Bell's dilemma. Bell is now lv.2 and all his attributes is now S ranked with one of them being SS ranked.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Nov 14, 2015)

thanks for the heads up, been waiting for this and Oratorio


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 16, 2015)

Iijyanaika said:


> thanks for the heads up, been waiting for this and Oratorio



No problem.


----------



## rajin (Nov 19, 2015)

*MS
*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> *Ch. 46* PePe was sent flying again
> 
> Wuhooooo! Way to go Bell-kun!
> 
> This was a good chapter and a good close on Bell's dilemma. Bell is now lv.2 and all his attributes is now S ranked with one of them being SS ranked.



Nice close to volume 3's developments. All of his attributes are going to reset back to 0 actually. Each time an adventurer levels up their stats reset. Oratoria covers this in it's most recent chapter after Aiz's level up.



Iijyanaika said:


> thanks for the heads up, been waiting for this and Oratorio



Chapter 17 came out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2015)

That is kind of stupid for them to have their stats set back.......what was it all for?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2015)

To level up

It resets but you?re still stronger than lvl 1 adventurers, it?s not like he went back to his old shitty self.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 17, 2016)

*Ch. 49* Link removed

Looks like we'll have a new member joining the Bell train.


----------



## rajin (Mar 19, 2016)

opps Chap 22 was released earlier.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 13, 2016)

*Ch. 50* Chapter Twelve
*Ch. 51* Chapter Twelve

Looks like an OVA is on it's way.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 21, 2016)

*Ch. 52* Link removed

I wonder what Bell's new power does.


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2016)

Opponents worthiness will now be measured by their ability to resist 1 shot abilities?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 23, 2016)

*Ch. 54* Link removed
Going to be interesting to see what he has in store for Bell once hes done.


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2016)

Make him a Dragoon.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 11, 2016)

*Ch. 55* Chapter 80
Looks like Bell has a new weapon in his possession thanks to Crozzo and a good one at that. It would've been awesome if the weapons in this had more detail because they all look plain.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2016)

Senor daddy issues makes a good weapon.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 26, 2016)

*Ch. 56* Chapter 70

Nothing interesting this chapter to comment on, except that I would like to see Bell fight more enemies with Minotaur like strength. The battles that he had with the Minotaur is the only best fight he's had so far, I'm tired of him facing low level enemies all the time.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 5, 2016)

*Ch. 57* Chapter 22 is out!


----------

